# New Perdido Ramp



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone know when the new ramp will open? It has been finished for a while but there is a cable across the ramp to prevent launching.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Are you talking about the one on Highway 90 at the Perdido River?


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

I stopped by last Friday took a look. The cable was still across it then. There were some workers there painting lines in the parking lot or something. Its a really nice launch with lots of parking......:thumbup:


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

It's really nice and should be able to launch 2 at a time. I guess maybe they are waiting for a final inspection or something. Seems like they would keep the whole thing closed if that's the case.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Where is this new ramp?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Highway 90 (Mobile Hwy) at Perdido River


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Right by Ruby's


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Damn now perdido will be filled with a bunch of no backin fool actin city folk. The greatest thing about perdido was all the crappy ramps kept the people that couldn't back a trailer or didn't want to ride miles to get there.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I pass it daily going and coming from work. I'll keep an eye out for the removal of the cable and let ya'll know when it opens.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Damn now perdido will be filled with a bunch of no backin fool actin city folk. The greatest thing about perdido was all the crappy ramps kept the people that couldn't back a trailer or didn't want to ride miles to get there.


And with this guy pulling logjams it will turn it into a dragstrip.

http://riverloggers.blogspot.com/


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> And with this guy pulling logjams it will turn it into a dragstrip.
> 
> http://riverloggers.blogspot.com/


Screw that guy pulling our logs and selling them.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Im about to make a driftwood run there myself next week.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

CatCrusher said:


> Im about to make a driftwood run there myself next week.


 appears that river logger has beat you to them.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

And..................

Cable is now off and the ramp is now officially OPEN.

Thank you Robert Turpin, (Escambia County Marine Services) personally just drove out and removed the cable within the past hour.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> appears that river logger has beat you to them.


I'm just after small stuff


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Tried it our Saturday. Nice ramp, a little steep but not too bad. Watch out for sightseers though, had to wait for them to move to get out.


----------

